# Sirius Dog food



## DDRGSD56 (Aug 16, 2011)

anyone try this? it is a pre-packaged raw food sold in bulk.

The Sirius Dog Food Company

_The Sirius Dog Food Company produces a balanced, biologically appropriate raw food that provides a super-premium canine diet. Our 1, 2 and 5 pound chubs are ready for delivery from our freezer to your front door. We offer a multitude of products, blends and treats to satisfy all life stages of your canine, while providing the best nutrition on the market! _
_Our products contain NO PRESERVATIVES! NO ADDED WATER! NO FILLERS OR GRAINS! _
_We stand behind our products 100% and guarantee their freshness. Our ingredients are harvested the day we produce each batch to ensure the whole food value of each ingredient is preserved in our food. All ingredients are 100% human grade, all natural products! Unlike other raw food diets, we DO NOT ADD WATER to our product! This ensures our customers are purchasing the most natural, nutrient-rich product for their canine. _
_You can arrange to have your order shipped automatically, on the same day each month. You will never need to remember to place your order!_
_No need to worry if the store has run out._
_No gasoline wasted to bring home the dog food._
_No time or effort spent unnecessarily._
_You can order 10, 30 or 60 pound cases in 1, 2 or 5 pound chubs that fit your dog, your freezer and your budget. 100% Human-Grade Meat, Poultry and Fish_
_NEVER ANY ADDED WATER_
_USDA Inspected and Approved_
_Protein Sources_
_Hormone, Steroid and Antibiotic FREE_
_All meat and poultry grown in USA_
_No Grain or Soy_
_No Preservatives_
_No Stabilizers or Fillers_
_No By-Products_
_Small batch production with highest quality control!_


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

One thing I noticed is that there are NO bones in any of their mixes.

Other than that and the unnecessary ingredients (fuits, veggies, etc) it looks ok.


----------



## GSDsforever (Sep 7, 2011)

I strongly recommend that you do not purchase frozen dog food from the Sirius Dog Food Company. My experience:

I placed a $113.00 order with them for 20 lbs of raw dog food on August 10. They only accept paypal (fine). Well, a week went by and I didn't get my order so I called them and was told they didn't receive the order. Concerned (since I had been charged), I sent Sirius Dog Food Company the paypal transaction ID and a screenshot of the processed charges. OK, a little burp; these things happen. I was excited to try this dog food so I was willing to accept this burp, pay top dollar for their product and to wait for shipping. Two weeks later I am home to accept delivery of my order (two weeks passed because they only ship on Mondays and if you order on a Monday afternoon you will have to wait until next Monday for them to ship it and another four days for it to transit). Finally it was in my hands! Yay! I opened the box and saw that all the meat was thawed - not just mushy, mind you, but TOTALLY liquid. I tossed all of it and called to let Sirius know. I was told "I'll let packing know'. I expected an apology at least but that's all I got. Multiple emails and phone calls to Sirius Dog Food Company went unacknowledged (not a peep!). Ultimately I opened a complaint against the Sirius Dog Food Company both in paypal and with the NY BBB (they previously did not have a listing for this company). Synopsis: poor ordering, poor shipping, poor customer service. Be ye warned!


----------

